# Can't find Netbeans after installation



## Lasse (Jan 30, 2010)

I have installed Netbeans 6.8 from the ports collection but I cannot find it in the applications/development menu. Where is it? And how do I start it?
I am using FreeBSD 8.0 amd64 with KDE 4.

According to this output everything in the installation went well:


```
Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for netbeans-6.8
=> MD5 Checksum OK for netbeans-6.8-200912041610-ml.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for netbeans-6.8-200912041610-ml.zip.
===>   netbeans-6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - found
===>  Patching for netbeans-6.8
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for netbeans-6.8
===>  Configuring for netbeans-6.8
===>  Installing for netbeans-6.8
===>   netbeans-6.8 depends on file: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/java - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if java/netbeans already installed
===>   Registering installation for netbeans-6.8
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/netbeans68/cnd3/bin/Linux-x86_64/rfs_controller
/usr/local/netbeans68/cnd3/bin/SunOS-x86_64/rfs_controller
/usr/local/netbeans68/cnd3/bin/Linux-x86/rfs_controller
/usr/local/netbeans68/cnd3/bin/SunOS-x86/rfs_controller

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
[url]http://www.netbeans.org/[/url]
===>  Cleaning for netbeans-6.8
```

Please help me/
Lasse.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 30, 2010)

*/usr/local/bin/netbeans86*
or do
*find /usr/local/bin -name netbeans**


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Ports don't magically show up in some window manager's Applications menu, because ports have no knowledge of them. You'll have to make your window manager (or its menu application) search for new applications to add.


----------



## expl (Jan 30, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ports don't magically show up in some window manager's Applications menu, because ports have no knowledge of them. You'll have to make your window manager (or its menu application) search for new applications to add.



Some ports are made to interact with desktop manager after done installing app.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Isn't it the other way around? Some application menu managers routinely scan the directories where apps usually live? I can understand why KDE/Gnome-specific ports would try to interact with their 'masters', but not other ports.


----------



## expl (Jan 30, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Isn't it the other way around? Some application menu managers routinely scan the directories where apps usually live? I can understand why KDE/Gnome-specific ports would try to interact with their 'masters', but not other ports.



Well to be more exact its the automake script that comes from author of the app that interacts with desktop managers not port script itself. Ive seen quite a few GUI applications that did try to detect gnome or kde presence.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 31, 2010)

When I installed Code::Blocks, it added itself to the KDE menu.  I haven't installed Netbeans though.


----------

